# bully pup



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i might be putting this in the wrong place. but im trying to find a male bully pup from a good kennel. do anyone know of any good kennel


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What exactly are you looking for in a dog? You're in Memphis? Honestly there are only about 4 people in this country I'd ever buy a dog from but there are some reputable breeders out there. Are you looking for a show dog or just a pet?


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

im looking for a show dog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jaws said:


> im looking for a show dog


Hit up Q from Soul Edge. He owns GR CH Nitro and is about to have the first GR CH x GR CH breeding in the Bully World.

Michael Jordan from Gorilla Kennels who produced both GR CH Appletini and CH Prophecy, but he is in California.

DJ from Mo Betta Blues here in Atlanta and owns CH Rocky is another reputable breeder.

Kynt and Devin from Razors Nation in California who own GR CH RN RE Gotti

Tommy and Amy from Southern Pride here in Atlanta

Len from Lycan Kennels out of Jersey who owns CH Hannibal who has also sired several champions

Mo from Barrow's Blue Bullies in NC who produced and owns GR CH Big Poppa


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

has anyone got a puppy from Home - West-Tenn Pits


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't claim to know a whole lot. But to me it looks like byb. I don't really pay too much attention to people who put PR up like its a champion title. And he says ciroc is an extreme bully but the dogs are not even abkc reg. OnLy ukc.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

jaws said:


> has anyone got a puppy from Home - West-Tenn Pits


That site does nothing for me,no peds no info on the dog other then a picture or 2 nothing about them. And from what I see as far as pictures im not impressed, looks like an average dog. And ciroc doesnt look to be extreme to me at all , looks more standard or maybe xl depending on height. With the info given on there they arent worth $1000-$1500 IMO.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Im with angel!

You also need to research what you like, because thats a big investment. Sure you want a show dog, but theres like 4 different classes, different bloodlines with different characteristics. You dont show up in the Mcdonalds drive-thru and ask for a burger, you specifically ask what you want.

Honestly the reputable breeders are going to charge an arm and a leg(You get what you pay for though!). What you want to do is add breeders on facebook. Look for dogs that are being bred, they usually post pups like every day.

You look at the pups, then look at the pedigree, and you go from there. Just make sure the parents, and the other dogs in the pedigree are to your liking.

Go on facebook search: Gopitbull, then go to the chat box in the bottom..... Couple of us are usually there, and we can help you with searching for the right puppy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Jaws, I gave you the names of reputable breeders above and I am dead serious when I say I would only purchase a dog from those people out of everyone who breeds dogs in the Bully World. There is a reason for that too.


----------

